# Grounding - Nissan Altima 2000



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi Everybody,

I have no starting problem with Nissan Altima 2000 (it cranks but wont start). Besides other things (I am checking and going through) 
I'd like to check all important grounding connections. Can someone, with experience, let me know list of points, places, how to access -> test/repair etc?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Download a copy of the FSM for your car from 2002 Nissan Altima PDF Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one that describes all the grounding points. Insure that the grounding point are free of any oxidation and are tight; the important ones are fastened to the engine.


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks. I had a look. In the passenger compartment there are groundings, which as written, can be accessed by removing e.g. center pillar garnish. Can I see somewhere how to remove these in a way as not to damage seat belt system or do not break something. Are they attached by clips or are glued? [any video?]


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go back to the web site and download FWD.PDF. It is a quick reference index for other PDF files that may be of interest. Look for files that refer to the "body ". Mostly everything inside the car is attached by clips. Download EI.PDF; it will show you the various fasteners.


----------

